# Diabetes And Agression



## kateespana (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi, my dad has diabetes , he lives with my brother , who always complains that at this time of night , my dad has become verbally aggressive , would anyone know if this occurs due to hypoglyceamia ? Its always before dinner time ... 
thanks


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Kateespana, welcome to the forum  Aggression can be one of the symptoms of a low blood sugar, but also high blood sugars can cause mood swings and grumpiness/irritability. Is your dad Type 1 or 2, and is he on any medication that might cause his levels to drop low?


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi. Does your dad test his bs? This may be one way of seeing if there is a link?


----------



## kateespana (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi ,
thanks for answering , Im going with type 2 and diet controlled , I have been away many years and only have had contact over the phone , my dad has other health issues which I also know affect his irritability , but this issue is always at this time of day .......


----------



## kateespana (Mar 6, 2011)

lucy , No he doesnt check his BS,, I think he should


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2011)

If he is diet controlled then he is less likely to be suffering from a low blood sugar, as this is usually experienced only by people who take certain medications or inject insulin.


----------



## kateespana (Mar 6, 2011)

I will call him tomorrow am and ask what if any, meds he takes , He has pulmonary fibrosis as well and has now been two years on a test drug from Germany , that has kept his condition stable , I must admit , I always ask about those drugs and forget to ask him about the diabetic meds !!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2011)

kateespana said:


> I will call him tomorrow am and ask what if any, meds he takes , He has pulmonary fibrosis as well and has now been two years on a test drug from Germany , that has kept his condition stable , I must admit , I always ask about those drugs and forget to ask him about the diabetic meds !!!!!!!



Whenever I'm asked about my medication I always forget to mention insulin, that I have to take every day!


----------



## kateespana (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks for your time , I am absolutely positive , no insulin , but poss tablets , I have forwarded the link to my brother , so he can learn a bit , as he has no idea about anything medical , 
due to dads fibrosis , he is oxygen starved , thus forgets meds sometimes !!


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum, cant say ive noticed that im any more aggresive then i was before being diagnosed if im honest..


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi kateespana. welcome 

Is it possible that the lack of oxygen might kick in at the same time as your dad's possile low blood sugar and cause the mood swings ?

Also, the meds for his CF might have side effects that combine with low BG.

WOuld be interesting to hear back from you if you find out.

Rob


----------

